# 2007 32 Bhds



## Trish (Jul 26, 2009)

We are new here and lookingto upgrde from our Pop up to a 2007 Sydney Outback 32bhds. My father will be picking it up for us and he is asking what the hitch ball size is? Can anyone help me out. Also any thought on this model would be appreciated. Looking to get it for $17,000 does that seem fair?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hitch ball should be 2 5/16.

Hard to give an answer on the price as we don't know anything on its condition or what is included. If it is stock, it seems a bit high in my option.


----------



## Tom W. (Jun 6, 2007)

Trish said:


> We are new here and lookingto upgrde from our Pop up to a 2007 Sydney Outback 32bhds. My father will be picking it up for us and he is asking what the hitch ball size is? Can anyone help me out. Also any thought on this model would be appreciated. Looking to get it for $17,000 does that seem fair?


This is the exact model my wife and I own. We've had great experiences in it. As the other poster stated the price depends on the condition and other features included. Since you had to ask this question about the hitch ball size I'm a little concerned about your experience and plans for towing a large TT. Could you fill us in so we can offer semi-unsolicited advice? This forum is loaded with helpful people with a variety of expertise. BTW Welcome to the OB Forums.


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 20, 2007)

The hitch ball size is 2-5/16"


----------



## mobile_cottager (Mar 1, 2007)

We have the same trailer. Is this the asking price? if you are planning on towing it, try and work a good hitch/sway system into the price, I have a hensley on my, and I just got back from a 3500 mile trip with some very high cross winds (over 90 MPH), It towed great. Love the trailer, with the two teenagers and the two dogs, everyone as their space. Going from a pop up to this is a hugh jump. My advice to you would be make sure you the right TV, Right hitch. Good Luck and lets us know what you decide to do. And Sean is right the ball size is 2 5/16".


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

That is alot of camper - 17k may be a good price depending on the condition of the unit, any modifications and if they are including any "extras".

Good luck!

-CC


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

I've been checking those and the 310BHS out. The price sounds really good as long as it's clean. Hope the deal works out for you! That's a great Outback!









Michele


----------



## Trish (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the advice and good wishes. We are new to the TT world but my step dad is not and he would be the one transporting the trailer for us. We would be leaving it on a sesonal lot. It was my step dad that asked what size hitch it needed. He has not seen the trailer yet and we are just sending him the specs to make sure he can tow it.
We are getting the trailer out of Minnesota and my husband went and saw it yesterday. He said it is in excellent shape and looks brand new. I will let everyone know how it turns out.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Sean Woodruff said:


> The hitch ball size is 2-5/16"


That is correct!

We love our 2008 32BHDS. Let me know if you have any questions about it.


----------

